# max. dose for inderal(propranolol)?



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi

could someone tell me what the maximum dose of Inderal is one can take per day?? I'm taking 40 mg right now, I think it helps a bit, but I would like to know how far up I still can go

thank you =)


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

I take Propranolol about an hour before I have to face a difficult social situation. Currently I take 60 mg (six 10 mg tablets) all at once, but I don't take it every day and I've never taken more than one dose in a day. Not sure if this is the maximum dose that someone can take, but it seems to be helpful without causing any noticeable side effects. Hope this information is useful to you. Good luck.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

I take propral for blushing anywhere I go. Shopping, school, etc. I've taken about 40mg max at once, and about 80-100mg in a day. Zero side effects for me, I even use it with alcohol :/ Not smart possibly but nothing ever happens.


----------



## peace10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, I just posted a similar question "Propranolol for Public Speaking. How much do you take?" I didn't see your question first.

I usually take 60 mg at a time, but have taken 80 mg. One doctor told me to be careful and take the least amount that's the most effective (of course) because I'm not a particularly large person (135 lbs, 5 foot 5 in.). It has a lot to do with your weight, tolerance for side effects, and anxiety level. 80 mg worked well, but I feel like I could sleep forever afterwards. No other side effects, though.


----------



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank you all


----------

